# Looking for a few accomplices for 2 top secret House kayaking adventures...



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking for a few accomplices for 2 top secret House kayaking adventures...

I have 2 separate adventures planned, but all of my kayak fishing friends are coming up with lame excuses - "House, I don't want to get shot", "I don't want to get arrested.", "My wife wont let me." "Blah blah blah!"...so I need some new recruits. I cannot guarantee your safety but I don't think we are really going to get shot or stabbed. The likelihood of ending up in jail is also pretty low for both adventures, too.

The payoff will be HUGE with some really big fish. PM if you are interested. Need a kayak. Must not be afraid of homeless meth addicts. CCW/Bulletproof vest optional. I'll take care of everything else.

Mods, don't delete this post please. This is legit.

-House


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I would definitely take ya up on that if I owned a yak or even knew how to use one! I'm sure the dangers couldn't be worse than the places around Dayton I go. I do know whoever does end up going out there with is in for some fine fishing! Hope ya find someone for the epic adventure bud.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I want to go just because of the awesome post. The getting shot at seems like most places I fish on southern Ohio. But the chance of getting arrested? Hmm 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Are you yakking up the lower Mill Creek?
I'd join you but my Sea Eagle isn't sea worthy


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Approximately when are you trying to make this quest take place?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

I'm in if you will have me.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds fun! Just as long as these adventures won't take me to any place that I'd hear banjos ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds fun except for the banjos. Depending on the timing im in. Couldn't find a soul to go out with me on Sunday so I could use a good trip. I also have a LEO background of that helps. Send me a pm, I have truck will travel.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the PM's so far. I replied to as many as I could before I left work. This will probably be easier if you guys send me your emails so I can forward you the details. 

The two adventures will be referred to as "Project Mayhem" & "Operation Nite Nite". No rush for either adventure. We can complete Project Mayhem anytime as I have already done most of the recon. Operation Nite Nite will probably yield better fish if we complete it within the next few months.

-House


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ya know when I went fishing with House I somehow got a hole poked in the crotch of brand new waders and we are all still not talking about what happened to Dandrews that night...


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Thanks for all of the PM's so far. I replied to as many as I could before I left work. This will probably be easier if you guys send me your emails so I can forward you the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Operation "Nite Nite"? You are ridiculous, sir.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Just so I understand; you may potentially be going on a trip, with at least one person youve never met, titled Operation Nite Nite. 



oldstinkyguy said:


> Ya know when I went fishing with House I somehow got a hole poked in the crotch of brand new waders and we are all still not talking about what happened to Dandrews that night...


I...ahwellummm, you see..ummm. Its all a misunderstanding really, kinda funny when you think about it. Actually Im not even sure what really happened.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Homeless meth heads? Bullet proof vests? Operation Mayhem and Nite nite?
Seems legit to me. I'll bring my kevlar kayak and my two buddies Vinny and Joey bag o donuts.


----------



## jhovatter (May 4, 2013)

I am interested! 
As referenced in a string from Stinky; I just don't want to get 'Deliverenced'!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I may be interested if I can come up with some free time. I have a fully rigged coosa. But I'm booked thru mid May. (erie fishing trip)


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I appreciate all of the PM's and emails from everyone. I was quite shocked to see so many come in actually, but it certainly is good to know there are some other adventurous fishermen in the area. I emailed 6 of you for discussion/planning of the first mission: Project Mayhem. Let's make this happen in the next few weeks. 

PS: I don't know if any of you guys are heading to Old Stinky Guy's book signing on Saturday, but I'll be there sometime after 4pm. I'd like to talk to most of you before we tackle the adventure anyways just to make sure I haven't invited any OGF lunatics. I'll share some of the replies I received with you there and you'll understand where I'm coming from.

-House


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

where's the book signing and what time does it go until? I have to work till 5 on Saturday but if possible I'd like to go get his book.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Does that mean his book is now available in hard copy?


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Where is the book signing at?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Are you yakking up the lower Mill Creek?
> I'd join you but my Sea Eagle isn't sea worthy


You have a sea eagle?? What kind. I have a 440 fold cat, with a 4 hp outboard. I love it!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember being young and....well, young. Too old for any of that covert stuff anymore.  Can't wait for a full report.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

This thread made me Lol and think of this classic


----------

